# Đau tim nguyên nhân triệu chứng là gì? Cách điều trị như thế nào?



## avado Việt (14/8/19)

Đau tim là biểu hiện của bệnh lý động mạch vành, một trong những nguyên nhân tử vong hàng đầu ở nước ta. Tìm hiểu kiến thức về đau tim là cách cứu lấy chính mạng sống của bạn. Bởi khi có dấu hiệu của đau tim, gọi cấp cứu ngay là điều cần thiết.

Bệnh đau tim là gì?
Bệnh đau tim là từ chỉ chung cho các vấn đề liên quan đến tim, mạch máu, cơ, van tim hoặc đường dẫn điện tim bên trong với nhiệm vụ co cơ. Các loại bệnh tim thường gặp bao gồm:

CÓ THỂ BẠN QUAN TÂM
Xơ vữa động mạch nguyên nhân triệu chứng và điều trị thế nào?
Mỡ máu là bệnh gì? Nguyên nhân triệu chứng và điều trị như thế nào?
Suy tim là gì? Nguyên nhân triệu chứng và gây những tác hại nào?
– Bệnh động mạch vành
– Suy tim
– Bệnh cơ tim
– Bệnh van tim
– Chứng loạn nhịp tim

Đau tim là biểu hiện của bệnh lý động mạch vành
Đau tim là biểu hiện của bệnh lý động mạch vành
1. Triệu chứng của cơn đau tim
Một cơn đau tim điển hình thường xảy ra đột ngột và dữ dội, nhưng cũng có trường hợp lại bắt đầu với cảm giác đau nhẹ hoặc khó chịu ở ngực. Vậy nên hãy chú ý đến cơ thể bạn và khi gặp bất kỳ triệu chứng cảnh báo đau tim nào dưới đây, bạn nên đến khám bác sĨ ngay để có điều trị kịp thời:

Đau ngực:
Hầu hết các cơn đau tim liên quan đến sự khó chịu ở vùng ngực trái hay giữa ngực. Cảm giác đau nhói theo cơn hoặc căng tức như bị ép bởi vật nặng. Cơn đau ở ngực thường kéo dài vài phút, nó biến mất và sau đó lại xuất hiện trở lại.

Cần nhấn mạnh rằng không phải ai cũng có cơn đau ngực điển hình, cơn đau có thể nhẹ, thoáng qua nên có thể bỏ qua hay nhầm lẫn với các biểu hiện của bệnh lý khác như triệu chứng đầy bụng, khó tiêu, trào ngược của dạ dày. Trong một số trường hợp, có thể không có bất kỳ cơn đau ngực nào cả, đặc biệt là ở những người mắc bệnh tiểu đường. Nên khi muốn xác định một người có bị đau tim không cần kết hợp các triệu chứng chứ không chỉ dựa vào mức độ đau ngực.

Khó chịu ở các khu vực khác của phần trên cơ thể: Cơn đau ở ngực thường lan sang các bộ phận khác như đau lan ra tay trái hoặc cả hai cánh tay, lan ra lưng, hay cổ, hàm.

Hầu hết các cơn đau tim liên quan đến sự khó chịu ở vùng ngực trái hay giữa ngực
Hầu hết các cơn đau tim liên quan đến sự khó chịu ở vùng ngực trái hay giữa ngực
Các dấu hiệu đau tim đi kèm:
Ngoài các dấu hiệu điển trên, cơn đau tim còn có thể xảy ra với các dấu hiệu sau:

Khó thở
Đổ mồ hôi lạnh
Buồn nôn
Mệt mỏi, choáng váng.


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (16/8/19)

dạo nay minh cung ít quan tam den suc khoe, khong biet co bi lam sao khong


Dịch vụ chú hề chú hề bong bóng chú hề hoạt náo thuê ảo thuật gia


----------

